# Do goats have "Braxton Hicks"?



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Feb 5, 2013)

So first time kidding here. We thought Jasmine was due next month. (But I suppose he could have got her thru the fence) Was in the barn today and saw a little blood on her lady parts and saw what looked to be like 2 contractions. This was at 3pm. Needless to say I spazzed and thought she was kidding right then. (Thanks to watching pelican acres girl contract last night) Well its 10pm now and shes laying down, weve not seen any pushing, maybe a couple more contractions. No long string of goo. Could she be in labor or do they have practice (braxton hicks) contractions? Do we need to continue checking on her frequently? When should I worry? I did see belly movement while I was just down there. Could her plug have been bloody? 
I  have a 5 month old human kid soo I cant say I was too aware of her heat cycle at that point for an exact due date. (We purchased our buck 9/3, the day before my lil one was born.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmmm, I'd keep a close eye on her.  Can you feel her ligaments?


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Feb 6, 2013)

She really is not wanting her rear touched at all! But a quick feel they weren't there. But again, it's our first time so we hope we know what we are feeling.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 6, 2013)

Wishin2BElswheyr said:
			
		

> She really is not wanting her rear touched at all! But a quick feel they weren't there. But again, it's our first time so we hope we know what we are feeling.


Mine doesn't want their rear ends touched either.  Mine look like they're about to explode, they're so big.  If she continues have contractions with nothing, you might want a vet to take a look at her.


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok I of course have to go to work. DH will be watching Jasmine. Last check she had like a little droplet of milky liquid on her lady parts and ligments gone. She is not having contractions, well any that we see like I thought I saw yesterday. She is totally normal acting, not tired or lethargic. She wants loving like normal and is eating fine. Is moving around fine. 
Any thoughts?
I will have him call the vet, but I'm not sure how goat knowledgeable they are. We've only lived here a year and not really had to use them.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wishin2BElswheyr (Feb 6, 2013)

s: She just lost her plug. Vet says could be a few weeks before kids. That sometimes kid movenents make them push alittle. Lol I am such a spaz. I thought kids for sure!


----------

